

Review my startup: Zuupy - Blippy for storefronts - fezzl
http://zuupy.com

======
rs
Tag line "Ecommerce Made Social with Onsite Social Commerce Add-On" is a bit
of a mouthful, no ?

I read the whole homepage to get what it does, but shouldn't the tag line give
a simpler description ?

~~~
fezzl
I agree that it's a mouthful but I thought "Ecommerce Made Social" alone is
too vague and not unique enough. Anyhow, thanks for your feedback!

